# Silicone masks



## Thundr (Sep 20, 2009)

Are silicone masks hot to wear? I play the Grimm Reaper at a Halloween Haunt and have gone through the gammit of masks and have one now that was very inexpensive but works really well and dosen't make my head sweat hardly at all. I stumbled across Yorick the Skull mask from Composite Effects and I love the variety of facial movements that I could perform underneath it, I could remove my cowl and really freak people out with the whole head and neck look. I wear my masks for about 3 hours outdoors and sometimes its cold out and sometimes its warm and muggy. I really need info before plunking down $600 to find out that is un-bearable to wear for hours on end. If anyone has experience with these type of masks pleas let me know as I have to save up for such a purchase.


----------



## noahbody (Sep 20, 2003)

I have one and it is hot, but then again I am in Florida...and it was probably is 85 degrees.
I am drenched by the end of the night.
Pretty comfortable, heavy wnen you pick them up but not so much when you ware it.


I will not buy another for that much money.


----------



## Thundr (Sep 20, 2009)

I live up in the northeast and the temps range at night in October between 60 to 40 degrees not nowhere near almost 90, heck I sweat without a mask at 85 degrees


----------



## lurker5 (Jul 2, 2009)

I have made a couple of silicone masks, and it really depends on the actor wearing them and the temperature of the room you are in. The thing about silicone is that it does not breath like foam latex. It hugs your head, and holds in heat and sweat. I personally like them as long as they have ear holes. I discovered that ear holes are key to making them feel less hot and less confining. They also let you hear which is important if you are trying to interact with a crowd in a noisy haunt. I think some of, or maybe all, of CFX masks have the ear holes, but not sure if their skull would or not beings it is a skull.
I suggest, if you want more facial movement, is to go with a full head foam latex skull mask or a foam latex skull stocking mask/sock mask. 
I made some foam latex skull pieces for this year. This is one painted up...








This is attached very snug to a stocking, so you do get mouth movement when you talk.


----------



## Biggie (Jul 29, 2009)

They are not that incredibly hot as you would think they would be, you just sweat in them and it stays with you. It makes this very unique noise when you take off the mask after a night, kinda addicting to hear it. I would recommend it, I have ordered from CFX and they are a great company.


----------



## noahbody (Sep 20, 2003)

Lurker that is a awesome piece!


----------

